# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  1ο MR Βόρειος Ελλάς 1982 (5 Δεκεμβρίου- Θεσσαλονίκη)

## Polyneikos

Μια πρωτοβουλία της εφημερίδας Σπορ του Βορρά,μετά από πρόταση του δημοσιογράφου Λευτέρη Κογκαλίδη, γέννησε την ιδέα ενος αγώνα-θεσμού που θα πραγματοποιούταν σε πόλεις της Βόρειας Ελλάδας , απευθυνόμενοι σε αθλητές που εχουν γεννηθεί ή κατάγονται από την Βόρεια Ελλάδα.

*Κάπως έτσι προκυρήχθηκε το 1ο Μr Bόρειος Ελλάς από τα Σπορ του Βορρά
*
Σε συνεννόηση της Οργανωτικής Επιτροπής με τον κινηματογραφιστή κ. Ζαφειρίου κλείσθηκε η αίθουσα Ραδιο Σιτυ, ενας χώρος που χωρούσε ανετα 1000 άτομα.
Αθλητές και ειδήμονες του αθλήματος όπως ο Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης, Αριστείδης Ζαφειρόπουλος, Παναγιωτης Αναγνωστόπουλος, Γιώργος Νικολαϊδης, Χρηστος Γκοτζαρής (γυμναστήριο ΣουπερΜαν) κτλ, ήταν σε συνεχόμενες διαβουλεύσεις προκειμένου να τεθουν τα πλαίσια διεξαγωγής του αγώνα.

*Τελική ημερομηνία : 5 Δεκεμβρίου 1982, τόπος διεξαγωγής Ραδιο Σίτυ
*
Οι αγώνες θα ηταν ερασιτεχνικοί, χωρίς δηλαδη χρηματικά έπαθλα.Δικαιωμα συμμετοχής θα είχαν μόνο ΒορειοΕλλαδίτες αθλητές
Θα χωριζόντουσαν οι αθλητές σε 2 κατηγορίες, στους έφηβους (κάτω των 20) και στους Αντρες.
Ειδικό επαθλο θα δινόταν στον καλύτερο ποζέρ και στον πλέον μυώδη
Στον αγώνα είχε κανονίστεί και ενα guest posing του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, ο οποίος είχε εκπληρώσει την στρατιωτική του θητεία και αρχιζε να προετοιμάζεται ξανά για αγώνες, η εκτίμηση και η αποδοχή του από το κοινό του bodybuilding ήταν ήδη πανελλήνιας εμβέλειας .
Κριτική επιτροπή γνωστά άτομα όπως ο Χρήστος Χατζηγεωργίου (Μr Eλλάς 1976), Τζίμης Σαμαρας (ιδιοκτήτης γυμναστηρίου), Σπύρος Μπουρναζος κτλ

Σύνολο συμμετεχόντων αθλητών : 33 .
Το Σαββατο πρωϊ η επιτροπή εξέτασε στους προκριματικούς τους αθλητές και στα τελικά προκρίθηκαν 20 αθλητές.



Θα ακολουθήσει φωτογραφικο υλικό.

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up: 

σιγουρα θα εχει ενδιαφερον. οποτε αναμενουμε.. :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Αυτον τον Ελευθεριαδη θυμομουν κ ειχα ρωτησει τον Ηλια ποιο παλια εαν ειχε σχεση με τον γνωστο  κ φιλο του Ελευθεριαδη απο την Γερμανια!

----------


## Polyneikos

Hλίας Παγιαννίδης, 3ος στην κατηγορία Ανδρών και καλύτερος ποζέρ του αγώνα

----------


## vaggan

ο πρωτος στη φωτο πρεπει να ειναι ο χρηστος τσολακης εκδοτης των περιοδικων σουπερμαν και φλεξξους αλλα και αλλων

----------


## Polyneikos

> ο πρωτος στη φωτο πρεπει να ειναι ο χρηστος τσολακης εκδοτης των περιοδικων σουπερμαν και φλεξξους αλλα και αλλων



 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ε ρε τι με θυμήσατε αυτος ήταν αγωνας θεσμός για πολλα χρόνια ειχα κατεβει πρώτη φορα το 86 και είχα πάρει την δεύτερη θεση και ήταν ένας απο τούς στόχους μου να τον κερδίσω και ευτυχως που είχα κατεβει την τελευταια χρονια που γινόταν  και οταν πήγα με λένε ελα ρε ηλία πήρες πανελλήνιο βγήκες έξω τωρα τι κατεβαίνεις και εδω και λέω αυτον τον πήρα? οχι ε τον  θελω!! με λένε άργησες να δηλώσεις και συμμετοχή , δεν έβρισκα να παρκάρω λέω και ευτυχως πήρα μερος και κέρδισα τον τίτλο  :01. Razz: 

ο τσολάκης αργοτερα εκδότης και εισαγωγέας θυμαμε ερχόταν με μια μηχανη στην καβάλα όταν κάναμε καμια επίδειξη ββ σε ντίσκο να ποζάρει αξέχαστα χρόνια 

είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον καθε φορα και ένθερμο κοινό πάντα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kutsup

Κάποιες χρονιές ονομάστηκε και Mr Μακεδονία. Ποια ήταν η τελευταία χρονιά? Το 93?

----------


## vaggan

> Κάποιες χρονιές ονομάστηκε και Mr Μακεδονία. Ποια ήταν η τελευταία χρονιά? Το 93?


αλλος αγωνας ο ενας και αλλος αγωνας ο αλλος

----------


## kutsup

> αλλος αγωνας ο ενας και αλλος αγωνας ο αλλος


Δε λέω ότι είχε την ίδια οργανωτική αρχή αλλά ότι είτε ο ένας γίνονταν είτε ο άλλος.

----------


## vaggan

> Δε λέω ότι είχε την ίδια οργανωτική αρχή αλλά ότι είτε ο ένας γίνονταν είτε ο άλλος.


και παλι οχι πολλες φορες διεξαγονταν και την ιδια χρονια

----------


## docmar

Oxi,....ηταν αλλος αγωνας,....
Εχω παιξει και κερδισει και τους δυο πιτσιρικος τοτε,......μαλιστα θυμαμαι ειχα παιξει την ιδια χρονια και στους δυο και πρεπει να ειχαν μεταξυ τους μικρη διαφορα, λιγοτερο απο μηνα.
Ηταν διαφορετικοι αγωνες,....αλλο το mr Βόρειος Ελλας και αλλο το mr μακεδονια.

Ηταν αγωνας με πολλες και πολυ δυνατες συμμετοχες, για πολλα χρονια,..και αποτελουσε στοχο για πολλους βορειοελλαδίτες αθλητες.

Θυμαμαι οτι ηταν υποθεση να κερδισεις αντρικη κατηγορια και μεγαλη επιτυχια.

Ειχα παρακολουθησει ενα Βορειος Ελλας που ειχε γινει σε περιπτερο της διεθνους εκθεσεως, τοτε δεν εκανα body building και θυμαμαι οτι αυτο αποτελεσε το εναυσμα για συμμετοχες μου σε αγωνιστικο bb.

Θυμαμαι ξεκαθαρα,....για να σας βαλω στο κλιμα του επιπεδου και του ανταγωνισμου,...οτι υπηρχαν δυο κατηγοριες εφηβων,..μια ψηλη και μια χαμηλη,....και ειχαν απο 17-18 αθλητες συμμετοχη Η ΚΑΘΕ ΜΙΑ.!!!!

Τρομερο επιπεδο στην χαμηλη, μεσαια και υψηλη ανδρων.
Αθλητες που κατεβαιναν στο πανελληνιο ifbb και wabba και κερδιζαν καθαρα.

Πολυ ωραια χρονια,....ε Ηλια...???

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι είναι Γιώργο άλλα χρόνια άλλη νοοτροπία και λέω τωρα αλλαξαν η εμείς μεγαλώσαμε και τα βλέπουμε διαφορετικα , αλλα πράγματι ήταν στόχος για ενα αθλητη να κερδίσει αυτο τον αγώνα 
και το μακεδονια ενω πάλι είχε το ίδιο βελινεκες με  το μρ βόρειος ελλάς , ήταν διαφορετικη διοργάνωση και ήταν υπο την αιγίδα της ΝΑΒΒΑ  είχα κατεβει και κερδίσει το γενικό σ αυτο και πολυ σωστα είπε ο Δημήτρης Κουτσουπιάς , το 93 ήταν η τελαυταία διοργάνωση τελευταία το έκανε ο σύλλογος γυμναστηριούχων βορείου ελλάδος με τον Νικο Δημητριάδη αδερφο του Τασου

----------


## Polyneikos

*O αθλητής που ανακυρήχθηκε MR Βορ. Ελλάς στην 1η αυτή διοργάνωση : Αποστόλης Φραντζανάς

*


*


Το guest του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου

*

----------


## vaggan

> έτσι είναι Γιώργο άλλα χρόνια άλλη νοοτροπία και λέω τωρα αλλαξαν η εμείς μεγαλώσαμε και τα βλέπουμε διαφορετικα , αλλα πράγματι ήταν στόχος για ενα αθλητη να κερδίσει αυτο τον αγώνα 
> και το μακεδονια ενω πάλι είχε το ίδιο βελινεκες με  το μρ βόρειος ελλάς , ήταν διαφορετικη διοργάνωση και ήταν υπο την αιγίδα της ΝΑΒΒΑ  είχα κατεβει και κερδίσει το γενικό σ αυτο και πολυ σωστα είπε ο Δημήτρης Κουτσουπιάς , το 93 ήταν η τελαυταία διοργάνωση τελευταία το έκανε ο σύλλογος γυμναστηριούχων βορείου ελλάδος με τον Νικο Δημητριάδη αδερφο του Τασου


ηλια εχω ενα περιοδικο στα χερια μου που λεει οτι και το 1995 ειχε διεξαχθει αγωνας μιστερ βορειος ελλας με γενικο νικητη μια γνωριμη φυσιογνωμια του φορουμ τον στελιο κτιστακη ο οποιος ηταν τζουνιορ τοτε αλλα καταφερε να παρει και το γενικο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτος ο αγωνας μάλλον ήταν η συνέχεια εκείνου του αγώνα θεσμού και η ήταν υπο την αιγιδα της ΝΑΒΒΑ  η είχε γινει απο κάποιον διοργανωτη μια προσπάθεια αναβίωσης αυτου του αγωνα γιατι τωρα που το θυμήθηκα γιατι πέρασαν και πολλα χρόνια νομίζω το 93  η  94 είχα κερδισει και γω γενικό μρ  βόρειος ελλάς μάλιστα ο πολυνεικος αν θυμαμε καλα είχε βάλει και στο τοπικ με τις φωτο μου κάποια αποσπάσματα απο περιοδικο και φωτο μου απο κείνο τον αγώνα και το 94 ήταν η χρονια της ΝΑΒΒΑ όπου είχα κερδίσει το μακεδονίας θράκης και το πανελλήνιο και τα γενικα στην Λάρισα στο Αλκαζάρ

----------


## Polyneikos

To Βορειος Ελλάς ξεκινησε όπως πρωτοειπωθηκε από μια πρωτοβουλία των Σπορ του Βορρα και των γυμναστηριούχων της Βορειας Ελλάδας.
Μετέπειτα,όπως καλά θυμαται ο Ηλίας, συνέχισε η NABBA να διοργανώνει καποια Boρειος Ελλάς,εγω θυμάμαι ακομα και το 1997 αγωνα.
To Mr Mακεδονία είναι ενας αγώνας που ξεκίνησε το 1988, ως ξεχωριστή διοργάνωση, απο το περιοδικο ΣουπερΜαν.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η κατηγορία των Εφηβων




Η κατηγορία των Ανδρων

----------


## mens sana

> [B]O αθλητής που ανακυρήχθηκε MR Βορ. Ελλάς στην 1η αυτή διοργάνωση : Αποστόλης Φραντζανάς


...ο οποιος μια εβδομαδα πριν ειχε κερδισει το Μρ. Ελλας, και μια εβδομαδα μετα τη νικη του στο Μρ Β Ελλας βγηκε πανελληνιονικης στους αγωνες ελευθερας παλης! Πραγματικος αθλητης  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kutsup

> To Βορειος Ελλάς ξεκινησε όπως πρωτοειπωθηκε από μια πρωτοβουλία των Σπορ του Βορρα και των γυμναστηριούχων της Βορειας Ελλάδας.
> Μετέπειτα,όπως καλά θυμαται ο Ηλίας, συνέχισε η NABBA να διοργανώνει καποια Boρειος Ελλάς,εγω θυμάμαι ακομα και το 1997 αγωνα.
> To Mr Mακεδονία είναι ενας αγώνας που ξεκίνησε το 1988, ως ξεχωριστή διοργάνωση, απο το περιοδικο ΣουπερΜαν.


Είδες οι μικροί στην ηλικία όλα τα θυμούνται. Εγώ κατέβηκα και στους δυο αγώνες και δεν θυμάμαι πολλά. Διαβάζοντας τα σχόλιά σας μου έρχονται στο μυαλό οι λεπτομέριες.

----------


## as96

αυτά ήταν σώματα όχι σάν τα σημερινά που είναι υπερβολικά

----------

